
Track My Route (School Bus Tracking K-12) - ehiltunen
http://www.trackmyrouteapp.com
======
samstave
Yeha, why can we track an Uber no matter what - but we put our kids on a bus
and have no idea where it is.

However, I balance this with the fact that I firmly believe that kids should
have complete freedom to play outside and have a mental curfew of "be home by
dark/dinner" and let them roam and play and explore and learn and fall and be.

